
20 Smartest Companies to Start - domp
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2006/09/01/8384349/index.htm?postversion=2006102617
======
dfranke
Becoming an SMS spammer is among the 20 smartest startup ideas? That would be
pretty sad if it were true.

